# PT test bench press?



## J3FST1 (Jul 31, 2004)

Are most bench press test on a natulis or free wieght type setup? 
thanks


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I've seen both, but i would assume most use machines since they take up less time


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

I've taken a few, once on a smith machine, all the rest on free weights.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

The 4 I have done were all natulis. Natulis machines are more forgiving IMO.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

The tests I've done so far have been on a DVR machine...Think Jack Lalane and his real old school bench press machine!


----------



## usmc0351 (Nov 9, 2004)

I am sure every department is different, but for the bench press test what weight do you use. I heard it's usually your body weight, is this true?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

USMC, I have seen some that go by age and weight. So If you are in a younger age group, it may be slightly over your body weight, like 1.25x body weight. As the age goes up, the press goes down to like .80 x body weight or 80% of your body weight. These are not exact figures and it does vary with different depts. Most have a margin of of a few pounds, so you can still pass lifting less than the max.


----------



## usmc0351 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info Sgt. It is very much appreciated, i guess i will just have to put up what ever they tell me too and give it every thing i have got.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Put in for a sex change, women have to do a lot less! I only had to bench 65% of my weight :wink:


----------

